# Life of tractor battery (Craftsman)



## leolav

Just wanted to ask?

How long have you had the original Die Hard battery that came with your Craftsman mower. I was in Sears yesterday and I saw a lawn and garden battery display and it suddenly occured to me that I have never changed my battery in my Craftsman (over 6 yrs) I do use it year round, but I still thought that was a long time to have a battery last.

Let me know if this is normal or an anomaly?


----------



## Chris

That does seem like a REALLY long time for a simple small LT battery to last. WOW  SOOOOOO, who is going to step up and write a complete, detailed and STICKY thread applicable WINTER MAINTENANCE post for the whole forum to use for their LT/GTs units?????

   

Andy


----------



## Stewart

Question of the week: Do you replace it with a Diehard or do you use another brand????:driving:


----------



## leolav

I would, but I do minimal winter maintenance as I use both my mowers all year round. 

I do however switch oils from 10w30 to 5w30 in winter. Otherwise, if I put any equipment away, I drain the gas out, change oil, mist the plug hole, install new plugs, check belts and air filters, check and sharpen the blades and change the oil.

Other than that, I keep it simple, Make sure your equipment is clean and won't get damp and rust. Wax does help considerably, especially on hoods, etc.


----------



## leolav

You would have a hard time convincing me to replace with anything but a Diehard. I had a MTD that no matter what brand of battery I put in it, every spring it would need a new one. I tried trickle chargers, etc and nothing worked. 

I'm pretty sure that it has to do with the way the battery is designed. But I know for a fact that I have not changed the battery on the older mower. 

Only reason I can think of is that it never really has a chance to discharge because I use it at least once a week year round. Even in the dead of winter, i use it to go fetch firewood in a trailer.

It also helps that I have heat in my garage year round.

I am getting to wonder how long the battery will last. It still starts on the first turn of the key!

Maybe its possessed????


----------



## OhioTC18

I've had my LT1000 ( I think thats what it is) for quite a few years. The first Diehard lasted 8 years with just putting on a trickle charger 2 winter seasons. Yes I did have to jump start it a few winters when the snow flew, but it served me well. If a small battery is going to give me 8 years of service, would I change brands.....NO WAY 
I really don't maintain the Craftsman as well as I do my New Holland TC18. Changed the oil and did service like I should have when it was new. But now it just kinda takes up space in the barn until I need it to mow the big slope out by the road. I've really had good luck with a Diehard and will continue using them. I had them in my motorcycle for years too, the Gold ones.


----------



## PeteNM

They delivered my tractor while I was gone. I got home and tried to start it to mow and it was dead as a wedge. I gave them a call and about an hour and a half later they had a new battery installed. Haven't had any problem since. That was a year and a half ago. 

My other mowers don't seem to last more than a couple years.....


----------



## leolav

Pete:

what brand of tractor was it in?

Just curious.

Leo


----------



## DaYooper

My dad has a 3 year old Craftsman LT. He stores it in my garage over the winter (November-May) without a charger attached. It's started the LT right up every spring so far.


----------



## leolav

So what I'm hearing, it isn't totally out of the ordinary to see that type of life from a Diehard battery. I'm glad I asked the question.

That way when I have to get a new one, I know where to shop.


----------



## wheely_boy

I hope they do last that long. As you know I have two LTs and I find myself replacing batteries every 2-4 years. This past year, both batteries went dead and I replaced them with Diehards. I am hoping I get 6 years!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

I have been looking for a cheap replacement battery for this lawn mower for some time. I just can't see spending $30.00 for a battery for a pushmower. Any ideas?
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=15466a3c-243c-4962-8f0b-54da39c65ed4&size=>


----------



## leolav

I figure its either the tractor or the battery. I think its the battery.


----------



## Stewart

Does anyone know anything about Interstate batteries, good or bad:question: 

I hate to replace anything in two years! I know diehard has always had a good name that is supposed to be quality.

:secret:


----------



## PeteNM

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Pete:
> 
> what brand of tractor was it in?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Leo *


It was in my 2002 Sears GT 3000. I guess it's a die hard although I've never looked. I haven't had any trouble since but I use it year around.


----------



## leolav

Thanks for the feedback Pete. Glad to here all is well since.


----------



## leolav

Interstate makes a good quality battery as do most other major manufacturers. For lawn tractors, I am not sure of Interstate, but in cars, they are a god value.

If your an Exide fan, buy the Wal-Mart private brand, its an Exide battery.


----------



## slipshod

*stewart*

I have an Interstate D-12 in my Ford 5000 deisel tractor,trouble free for 5 years now. It is a large battery.Also have 6 volt Interstate in my Cub,but I bought that one this summer.I use Interstsate because there is adealer not far from me. It seems to me that they produce a good product. My Cub needed a new cable and I had it fabricated at Interstate,looks identical to the old one.


----------



## Stewart

I don't mind paying good money for a good product, I just don't like getting take for a ride. Bang for the buck I guess. I bought a interstate for my truck and I thought it wasn't a bad deal. Time will tell if it holds up. unch:


----------



## leolav

They are one of the better brands of batteries on the market..


----------



## Stewart

*Leo Home Sick?*

Are you home sick again today? Or maybe just trying to set a new posting record:question: :question: 

Sorry the smart a$$ in me just can't resist!!!:barf:


----------



## leolav

No, just trying to catch up on whats going on on here. If I have something to add, I will add it. I just enjoy this place alot.


----------



## Stewart

Just had to give you a little grief!!angel


----------



## leolav

I know. I am feeling better than last week though. I ended up coughing so much, that I had a large scrape on my tonsils (yes I still have them). That hurts like hell. It might have been from having a few too many beers at the trade show and trying to eat baby backs off the bone. Probably swallowed a piece that had a sliver of bone in it. Hurt like hell.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## posullivan

Pete:

That's interesting what you said about the tractor being delivered while you weren't home and the battery being dead.

At first I bought an LT1000 and it was delivered while I was at work, came home all enthused and the battery was dead. I returned it a couple of weeks later and upgraded to the GT5000.

Same thing, got home from work, there was the tractor in the driveway, hopped on, battery dead. I think in both cases the delivery guy left the key in the "on" position after driving it off the truck. I can't be sure because in both cases I just hopped on and turned the key before looking at it's position.

A quick jump solved the problem and it's been fine since. I wonder if that's a common delivery mistake

paul o's


----------



## jodyand

I don't know how the key works on the Craftsman but on my cub you have to turn the key all the way off to kill it. Unless they turn the key back on after they killed it.:flyingdev 
Jody


----------



## leolav

Same way on a Craftsman. Turn all the way counter clockwise to turn off. Only way to put a drain is to put it to the accessory position. You will see the ampmeter discharging.


----------



## PeteNM

The delivery person put the keys and all the books inside my shed, so there wasn't any key in the machine. I may be wrong but I think to remove the key the switch must be in the off position. 

My neighbor bought a new Murray from Wall-Mart and had the same thing happen to him. A new battery for both of us fixed the problem......


----------



## leolav

The tractor that I have this battery in can have the key removed in the acc position. My newer ones can't. Kinda weird. I would be livid if I bought a tractor and the battery was dead!!!


----------



## tisenberg

Of the eight years I had my Murray, the original died around year 4 and the replacement lasted for about 4 years... more like 5, I hear the guy I gave the tractor to replaced the battery, but I think it was due to another problem.


----------



## leolav

Still better than normal for a LT.

I guess if you use it year round, they can last a long time!


----------



## PeteNM

I didn't see any use in getting all steamed up about the battery. After all it was a new tractor and they would make it right or get the tractor back. It was replaced in about an hour and a half and they were very nice about it all. That was in April 2002 and I've not had any problems since. I sometimes use it at night and the lights work just fine. I do use it all year so the battery gets charged often. Time will tell the lifespan I guess.......


----------



## hallabat

i used an interstate boat battery for 10 years in my 1971 yard boss white outdoorbracketed to the trailer hitch area never had problems with the battery the tractor its self was great as well till the deck fell out the machine but the battery is now in my boat LOL 10 yrs later


----------



## dougbthom

I purchased my Sears Craftsman 4500 in October 2008 and just last month replaced the battery that came with the Craftsman when new. I replaced it with a Die Hard. My lawn tractor is used only in our summer months and stored away for the winter. Before storage I always made sure that the battery was fully charged. I never experienced any battery problems at all so I'd say the original battery didn't owe me a dime!


----------



## wjjones

Mine is 5 years old, and still working pretty good.


----------



## wjjones

dougbthom said:


> I purchased my Sears Craftsman 4500 in October 2008 and just last month replaced the battery that came with the Craftsman when new. I replaced it with a Die Hard. My lawn tractor is used only in our summer months and stored away for the winter. Before storage I always made sure that the battery was fully charged. I never experienced any battery problems at all so I'd say the original battery didn't owe me a dime!



Disconnect the cables in the off season atleast the positive side. Thats what I do, and it seems to help plus it keeps it from corroding around the battery post/ connection. I also got a float charger this year I plan to try this winter.


----------

